#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  ASME B 16.5 - Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings

## pradipvariya

Dear All



Anybody give me a download link of  a - ASME B 16.5 - Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings.

Thanks in advanceSee More: ASME B 16.5 - Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

ASME B 16.5 - Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings 

Please refer to Mechanical Engineering - Thread : ASME Code - Page 1 or 3 under Mohammed Elhagar or Alwaw911

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Download the following links for full copy of:
- ASME B16.5-2009 (238 Pages) "Pipe Flanges & Flanged Fittings" (NPS 1/2" through NPS 24"): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- ASME B16.47-2006 (110 Pages) "Large Diameter Steel Flanges" (NPS 26" through NPS 60"): **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mbc.engg

Dear Friends,
ASME B16.5 - 2009 is the latest edition. If any one have the same please share with all of us. First few pages of same is here in below link. This is not the code but first 11 pages of the latest edition. If any one have the latest please share the same.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Schtiel

I have the full latest edition (2009), will upload it soon...

----------


## mbc.engg

> I have the full latest edition (2009), will upload it soon...



Waiting for your response.

----------


## Schtiel

Here it is:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Password is my nickname.

----------


## mbc.engg

> Here it is:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Password is my nickname.



Thanks friend for your good contribution.

----------


## srtools1980y

Thanks for your effort

----------


## smallboy

Thanks Mukesh

----------


## smallboy

Thanks Schtiel

----------


## mkhurram79

Dear Schtiel
Keep it up.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thanks Schtiel

See More: ASME B 16.5 - Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings

----------


## suhairi

Thank, May god bless you

----------


## Flegma

Schtiel,
thanks a lot for this necessary standard.

----------


## ilnovo

Dear All

Anybody give me a download link of a - ASME/ANSI B16.9  - Factory-Made Wrought Steel Buttwelding Fittings

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear All
> 
> Anybody give me a download link of a - ASME/ANSI B16.9  - Factory-Made Wrought Steel Buttwelding Fittings



B16.9-2007 FACTORY-MADE WROUGHT BUTTWELDING FITTINGS.pdf 1.482 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mbc.engg

Thanks Achmad Nur Eddin. Actually I thought 2003 was the latest version that's why I have not asked for the same in my other post.

Once again thanks. 

Do you have ASME STS-2006 or latest edition?

----------


## ilnovo

Thanks Achmad Nur Eddin , my gratefulness from mexico

----------


## miebit

Thanks.

----------


## smallboy

Thanks for this latest version

----------


## ashishkhanna

Dear Schtiel
what is your nickname.......i couldn't get it.
pls. tell me the password for ASME B 16.5
thanks for uploading the standard

----------


## Schtiel

> pls. tell me the password for ASME B 16.5
> thanks for uploading the standard



Schtiel

----------


## shadabmh

thanks man

----------


## curiousguy

Thanks Achmad for B16.9

See More: ASME B 16.5 - Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings

----------


## zakaria

thanks so much

----------


## MATabish2

> Here it is:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Password is my nickname.



ThnX! Friend

----------


## MATabish2

THnX! Brother...

----------


## ASUAREZT

thanks for the help

----------


## milic.srdjan

Hey , Man....

You are great....information must be and stay free.....

----------


## eshahinfar

any body can share B16.10 2009 and B16.1 2009?

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

- ASME B16.1-1998: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
- ASME B16.10-2000: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## eshahinfar

Thank you Abdel Hamid but do they have 2009 version? and can any body share the newer versions?

----------


## RomanK

Hello,

The link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 is not working. Please reupload.

Thanks

----------


## emredalgic

> Here it is:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> Password is my nickname.



thanks a bunch for your effort dear. i have been exactly looking for this spec.

----------


## luis1981alberto

thank you everybody to let us consulting lastest information.

----------


## Muhamad Danish

please upload it on "ifile"

See More: ASME B 16.5 - Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings

----------


## Flegma

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Muhamad Danish

thanks

----------


## amitrajmane

Hi,

Please upload the link again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Hi,

Please upload the link again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## aabdulaslam@gmail.com

ASME B16.5-2009

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amitrajmane

Hi aabdulaslam,

Thanks,

Amit

----------


## pepsy

hi there,

can anyone help me with ASME B16.5. i cannot dld it from the posts above.

thank you!!!

----------


## STD manager

if you need this document 
please contact to :
internationalstandard2012(at sign)gmail(dot)com

----------


## VALKISTURR

Hi,

See Post #42, the link is still good.

----------


## fahad8

Link Dead, please reupload the file

----------


## Muhammad Ramzan

waiting for Asme B16.5-2013

----------


## na1500

> waiting for Asme B16.5-2013



hi me too

See More: ASME B 16.5 - Pipe Flanges and Flanged Fittings

----------


## VAJI1505

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

